# Iv therapy



## shorlick (Jan 5, 2011)

Can someone clarify the following:

Office setting when a patient comes in for IV therapy only.

The patient does not have any intravenous access device therefore the nurse installs the venous catheter to the patient's arm.
The nurse administers the antibiotic and we bill CPT code 96365 for the first IV infusion hour.

My question is:

Can we charge for the intravenous device that was installed or is this charge already inclusive of the CPT code 96365?


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 5, 2011)

shorlick said:


> Can someone clarify the following:
> 
> Office setting when a patient comes in for IV therapy only.
> 
> ...



No you do not charge for the device... it is inclusive of the 96365


----------

